# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner > Art Design >  >  My own version of the dreamviews website

## TDHXIII

I had quite some fun making this, this would be my version of dreamviews! 
I'm not professional, so excuse my skills.

Untitled-1.jpg

----------


## ParanoidLlama

Wow that looks great! Honest!

Often times when you think something seems bad, other people think of it as good. Like looking at your picture in a camera or hearing your own voice recorded. You don't have to excuse your skills when people will praise you for it!  :smiley:

----------


## TDHXIII

> Wow that looks great! Honest!
> 
> Often times when you think something seems bad, other people think of it as good. Like looking at your picture in a camera or hearing your own voice recorded. You don't have to excuse your skills when people will praise you for it!



Thanks, glad you liked it.

----------

